
Toward an open web standard for 3D graphics - peter123
http://google-code-updates.blogspot.com/2009/03/toward-open-web-standard-for-3d.html
======
cousin_it
Great, another attempt to standardize something with no existing
implementations. I predict it'll go the way of ECMAScript 4, SVG 2 and HTML 5.

~~~
ZeroGravitas
Quote from Chris Blizzard:

"The proposed spec [...] is a pretty light wrapper on top of OpenGL ES 2.0,
with some changes to support some JavaScript pleasantries."

<http://www.0xdeadbeef.com/weblog/?p=1207>

So it's more like a port than a new standard.

I'm also not sure how much your complaint applies to HTML 5 since that was
originated by browser vendors wanting to standardize the new stuff they were
already implementing and to reverse engineer and then compatibly implement how
old stuff was implemented in Internet Explorer.

~~~
cousin_it
Yeah? Some quotes from the HTML 5 proposal: SQLTransactionCallback,
UndoManager, RemoteEventTarget. My point stands.

------
habibur
Anyone still remember VRML? The attempt to bring 3D graphics to web browsers
in 1997? Netscape browsers supported VRML and you could actually view 3D
models in it, written in XML.

~~~
z303
I did my MSc project using VRML and Java, At the time most of the
implementations were missing large parts of the VRML2.0 spec. It had some nice
stuff, like being able to embed a program to create geometry.

Part of the problem was just being a little early with most machines lacking
3D graphics chips, really limiting the type of scene you could create. Today
even some peoples phones have 3D chips in them, so that less of a problem.

Having real 3D building without a plugin like live maps currently requires
would be nice, I know the mapping provides have the data already. Plus loads
of other ideas I've not even thought of. I still feel it will have an uphill
battle but really hope I'm wrong

